# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Apple Update fries radio stations- not

## andynap

I have AOL Radio- app on my Touch and laptop. It has the local sports radio stations as well as local news. On 1/30 I downloaded an Apple update and now the stations won't play. I deleted the app from my laptop and Touch and did a restore point to just before the update. I reinstalled AOL Radio- nothing. The Apple forums are going crazy but nothing from Apple. Anyone have any suggestions. I can't even play the stations directly.

----------


## JEK

Version 2.0.1 is buggy. With all apps, not an Apple problem, the developer's problem. On the store it looks like this has been going on since October.

----------


## andynap

It didn't happen until 2 days ago and I can't play it direct from the radio's site where it isn't
an app  so it's an  Apple problem

----------


## JEK

There are lots of buggy apps out there and eventually the developer fixes them. Delete it from the Touch and reinstall. That was one of the fixes.

----------


## andynap

I did

----------


## JEK

Go to the beach.

----------


## JEK

You can get 610WIP on iTunes internet radio

----------


## andynap

Nope- message says due to licensing laws CBS, Yahoo and AOL stations no longer available outside the US starting 2/1.

----------


## Larry

radiotime.com

Will have everything you want Andy.  Click on local channels at top of page.

----------


## andynap

Thanks Larry but the station I want is a CBS station and can't be accessed from outside the US. As my daughter says- whatever.

----------


## JEK

> Nope- message says due to licensing laws CBS, Yahoo and AOL stations no longer available outside the US starting 2/1.



  Damn you Apple update!

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Andynap
> 
> Nope- message says due to licensing laws CBS, Yahoo and AOL stations no longer available outside the US starting 2/1.
> 
> 
> 
>   Damn you Apple update!




Well it was too coincidental and consistent with the other problems you posted- Apple could have said something

----------


## JEK

Not an Apple problem, it is an App/Content issue totally under the developer's control.

----------


## MIke R

one word

Pandora

----------


## JEK

I'll try that when I down. Could be there are restrictions on the music as we saw with Phil's video on YouTube.

----------


## andynap

> one word
> 
> Pandora




Pandora doesn't work here either. Next

----------


## JEK

Use your iPod as an iPod.

----------


## andynap

Explain please- My Touch says "Cannot Connect to Pandora"

----------


## JEK

From Pandora's website

Our music licenses require our listeners to be within the United States, which is why we require your current US zip code during registration.


NOTE: This restriction applies to your current location, not your citizenship or national origin. Foreign visitors to the US can listen to Pandora while they are here, but US citizens traveling abroad cannot listen to Pandora from areas not covered by US law.

We fervently hope one day we can legally make Pandora available internationally. For more information about international licensing issues, please click here.

----------


## JEK

From AOL's website

Why do I get the error message: Station unavailable in my current location?

Due to strict licensing laws, AOL Radio.com can be accessed only from within the United States. If you see this error message, as an alternative we recommend you try the personalized radio stations at our partner site last.fm.

----------


## Petri

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> one word
> 
> Pandora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandora doesn't work here either. Next



http://www.spotify.com/fr/mobile/overview/

?

iTunes is yesterday, Spotify is tomorrow.

----------


## andynap

TWIS.

There must have been a lawsuit that was not publicized- this impacts a lot of radio stations for fans overseas. lastfm.com is music only

----------


## JEK

That was an old link that I grabbed -- this didn't happen on 2/1.

----------


## Petri

A service like https://12vpn.com/ is another option.  Works just fine from e.g. iPad and iPhone, probably from the iPod Touch as well.

It will establish a VPN connection from the device to the server in the destination country, e.g. US.  After that, your internet access will look like it's coming from the US.  They have servers in a number of countries around the world.

I used the 12vpn service from e.g. China to access Facebook and from other places to the UK to access BBC's iPlayer.  I've also used it to the US to access a few restricted video services.

----------


## JEK

Did you try iTunes/Radio?

----------


## JEK

What you need is a proxy server so the App thinks it is talking to a US IP address. You may have one at your office, or we can try to find one for you.

----------


## andynap

I know but it was too coincidental and recent.

----------


## andynap

> What you need is a proxy server so the App thinks it is talking to a US IP address. You may have one at your office, or we can try to find one for you.




For the time I am here it's not worth it but a heads up to others in the future. Philly.com is not blocked- yet.

----------


## JEK

The Mods have decided to ban you until Sunday so you can enjoy your vacation. Truth be told we received a call from your wife.

----------


## andynap

Hey whatever

----------

